# DB no steam after descale



## davidk (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi

Have owned my DB for nearly 2 years now without any problems but descaled it yesterday and had no steam afterwards, just 3 beeps. It looks like the steam boiler didn't fill at some point in the process.

I couldn't get it to work yesterday but after being switched off overnight it worked OK again this morning.

Anyone else had this or know what the problem is?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I believe 3 beeps means that the steam boiler didn't reach temperature. Sometimes if steam is selected just at the point when brew temperature is reached it beeps as the steam boiler is still heating.

There was a firmware release a long time ago where people could manage to get steam boiler heating with no water in it related to descaling. Going on Breville pages that aren't available now very few were released. When this happened the machines were basically broke and needed repairing. Either a thermal fuse replacing or that and a new heating element. If it's ok now can't have been that.

I've not noticed any problems descaling. I always let descale fill and heat before exiting descale. I vaguely recollect one instance where it didn't reheat maybe because I did a lot of flushes but it did when I exited,

The first refurb I had failed as described but for a different reason. On the first power up and fill the pump made a hell of a racket and was obviously failing to pump water at times. Net result was the steam boiler overheating and a broken machine that was sent back. It did produce steam during the first power up for a while and then none some mins later as the boiler had cooled. 3 beeps then too.

John

-


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

FYI I had this today and it was related to the de-scaler solution confusing a sensor or such (And is tangentially related to a similar issue where the machine refuses to descale because of presumably the same sensor)

I ended up (as I had the sage apart anyway) manually pouring some fresh water into the boiler directly - which seemed to clear it, I probably don't recommend that.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Sounds like it may be the level sensors and they need cleaning. It's the usual reason for the valve error when trying to descale.

This rather wordy video might help with which ones are level probes






Also here

https://outwestcoffee.com.au/index.php/2018/03/02/breville-valv-error-during-descaling/

People have mentioned engineers cleaning them but never mention how. If plain stainless I'd use wire wool or a brillo pad. Maybe even fine emery cloth with a bit of soapy water on it - rather than oil.

I'm due to take a look in mine and check that sort of thing but haven't yet. I have an O ring kit from the .au site and will fit that too after measuring the sizes. Also take a look at how clean the solenoid valves are - with care as there seems to be a shaped moulded seal on one which will be hard to replace if damaged. Might be on the .au site but have seen out of stock on other sites.

John

-


----------

